# Does anyone have this Router Base Template?



## DIYqueen (Aug 29, 2021)

Hey everyone!
So after posting last week about the cutting tool I already have, I bit the bullet and bought a brand new router.

the whole purpose of my havingone was to mount to a DIY router table.

I decided to buy the * Skil 14 Amp Plunge and Fixed Base Router Combo







*

It is on its way and won’t get here for a few days, but I am trying to find a compatible Router Table Plate that will work with it from Amazon (fairly cheap- under $40)

does anyone know where I can find a template of the base of my new router or a router table plate that is compatible?

please let me know! I am truly appreciating you all and this website!

thanks!


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

I would wait until you have everything on hand at once.
then, you should be able to figure it out.
in the meantime, start looking for some 1/4 - 3/8" thick plexiglass or acrylic sheet so you can make whatever you need. the round base plates that come with the router is your template for the proper screw replacement.
I had a couple of incidences where the screws that came with the machine were not robust enough to hold an operating router upside down for any length of time before having issues.
I made the holes bigger, taped new threads for larger diameter and longer screws and never had stability issues since.
you are the DIY Queen - you can figure it out: just let us know when you get all the pieces on hand.


----------



## DIYqueen (Aug 29, 2021)

John Smith_ said:


> I would wait until you have everything on hand at once.
> then, you should be able to figure it out.


that was the original plan, but shipping is taking almost a week and a half later than they said.
I am in the middle of a project that needs to be finished in a short amount of time, which is why I created the post HOPING that someone may have the template or ideas on which plate.

it would have been fine if I didn’t mess up the original project. Just frustrated. Sorry


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

can we see what you are working on ?


----------



## DIYqueen (Aug 29, 2021)

John Smith_ said:


> can we see what you are working on ?


so it it’s a sign made with wood (routered edges), vinyl and epoxy.

everything was fine until I epoxied it…. I forgot to heat seal the vinyl so the epoxy seeped under in a few spots. Also there are a few micro bubbles I wish weren’t there too. 

it is a customer request to it can’t be sold like that and it has a timed deadline.

it is a US Navy Rate sign


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

nice design !
if you could make some practice wood pieces, that could easily be done free-hand. A router table definitely has its advantages; but so does free-hand. it just takes practice.
(please read up above where I edited post #2. three small screws that come with the router may not be strong enough to hold it suspended. (for long).


----------



## DIYqueen (Aug 29, 2021)

I did read about the screws and already thought about that, I’ll have to see when it comes in….

but yes, freehand does work too, however have always used a table, but will definitely be practicing more after this project.
thanks for the compliment of the design. I made a few test pieces (US Navy Insignia, Yeoman rate insignia, Command Insignia) out of thin plywood made for my husband and sent them to him (he is on deployment right now) to see if it should be something that I should make and he told me everyone on the sub LOVED them and to be expecting orders soon, so I obviously made the design better… thicker, better wood with routered edges and epoxied for longevity. With keyhole on backside for hanging. SO much better than the original rough edged plywood.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

wow - a Navy family !!! be sure to forward our collective "Thank You" to him and his shipmates for their dedicated service. and you, the "at home" support group is no easy task either. your service also is much appreciated.

I started free-hand routing signs way back when. (my first one was for the Santa Maria. (well, not really, but close).
I've made a few military logo plaques and signs. the first ones were like yours, but with practice, I got better at it.
the other tools, like the scroll saw, bandsaw, sanders, etc are just as important as the router.
eventually, if you really want to advance your woodworking skills and pursue signs, you can get an inexpensive set of carving tools to "enhance" your signs and plaques instead of vinyl appliques.
there are many really skilled craftsmen (and women) here that can guide you along your journey.


----------



## DIYqueen (Aug 29, 2021)

thank you for that, I’ll be sure to let my husband know in the next email I send to him! And I agree, the spouses do more than many people imagine. This deployment has been especially hard, it has been a historical Patrol #100 that they are on for the USS Alabama. And has lasted much longer than expected with no way to know when they are coming back.

ive been decently proficient with woodworking. I grew up in my dads workshop that expanded through the years, however recently the past few years, I started getting back into it. I recently bought a scroll saw from the local pawn shop and circular saw at a yard sale. Jigsaw I got on clearance. mouse sander, orbital sander and sheet sander got from dad. I have a bigger inherited wood shop in my grandmothers house that we will be moving into in December when his orders are up and transferring back home. I just need to get by until then. And I’ve always been decently handy in the workshop.

my main focus for my business is custom tumblers, vinyl decals, home decor and more but I’ve been wanting to expand into wood projects and sublimation too.

I have always been into art/crafting, was part of the fine arts program in high school and even did a year of art school in interior design but that didn’t pan out. And for about 7 years I didn’t make anything, and almost 3 years ago when we were stationed here in Washington, I picked it back up again and started my business. It brought me out of my depression and I’m ready to expand my skills.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't try to make a plate. You need a plate that has removable rings so that you can safely use different size bits. Any plate should work, but you might have to drill additional holes in it or different holes in your router in order to get it mounted.


----------



## DIYqueen (Aug 29, 2021)

oh no, I’m not trying to make the plate, I’m trying to find a template of the holes in the router so I can order the correct plate. I can’t find one that says it will work with this router


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

DIYqueen said:


> oh no, I’m not trying to make the plate, I’m trying to find a template of the holes in the router so I can order the correct plate. I can’t find one that says it will work with this router


Okay got ya, I guess you'll probably get the router before the needed template. Good luck with it.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

Rockler Woodworking has a plate "B" that has the proper hole spacing. If you're building your router table they also have a template and mortising bit to create the opening for the plate, or you can buy a table.


----------



## woodieman (Jan 29, 2014)

DIYqueen said:


> Hey everyone!
> So after posting last week about the cutting tool I already have, I bit the bullet and bought a brand new router.
> 
> the whole purpose of my havingone was to mount to a DIY router table.
> ...


I have a an Oak Park Enterprises router table kit that should work 

Included are:

-- Router top (#T040) 16"x30"
-- Phenolic 11" 4-bolt base plate to fit into router top (#BP1101-4)
-- Table fence (#F016)
-- Brass inserts for base plate (#IS026)

It's never been used, looking to find a new home for it. Please contact me off list at [email protected] 

--- Rich


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Made my router table maybe 15 years ago, along with a router plate. The entire top, including the plate, is 1/2" plywood. The bit hole I believe is 1.5", and I use any size bit I want, and no issues at all. I do have about 5 other plates, made the same way by using the first one as a master, and routing out the others. The extras are for routers with different bits, so can change bits in a minute, or less. I figure the whole thing cost me less than $2, and that was only because I used some store bought screws to fasten it to the wall - or somewhere, the rest is all glued together, Top, including plate, is completely level also.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

@DIYqueen , what is the model of the router?

Most plates will show which routers will fit?


----------



## iains2007 (Oct 18, 2021)

DIYqueen said:


> oh no, I’m not trying to make the plate, I’m trying to find a template of the holes in the router so I can order the correct plate. I can’t find one that says it will work with this router


It's a pity you have the router already, I'm in the UK and Amazon are advertising the exact same router(Skil) and table as one sale, the table is made by Skil so no problems with fixings etc.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

I ran across this template for the base somewhere on the net (probably here) for anyone that is still having issues with finding or making a base: But unfortunately, it doesn't include Skil products.


----------

